# Material items wishlist



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 23, 2013)

Items we wish we could have, if money wasn't an issue. Just material shit, not important shit.   







That big gold Louis Vuitton purse Amanda Bynes was carrying around for a while. That bag is about as much as a downpayment on a car. 

The new Honda Accord, in white, and a mint condition Honda Civic from the early 1990s. 

The entire DVD series set of Matlock

Oh! and a bottle of CK One perfume.

  sigh...


----------



## spaps (Aug 23, 2013)

Every Army of Darkness comic, everything on my Steam wishlist, and a shit-ton of TF2 hats.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine's going to be mostly boring and grown-up. Sorry.

A new deck, the basement refinished (fucking flooding), a new fridge without duct tape inside it so our kitchen stops looking like a prop from the Red Green Show, a washer with all the knobs, and an in-house butler who'll pick up after us and potentially raise our child to be a superhero if my husband and I both kick it early. But mostly to get all the boxes from the move unpacked already.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 24, 2013)

1. hambburbgr

...

that's about it.

But I might as well make a comment here:



> The new Honda Accord, in white, and a mint condition Honda Civic from the early 1990s.


My mom has a 2011 Accord, and everyone but me prefers driving it. Although I have to admit it's really nice. It's pretty good on mileage as well. As for the Civic, I'm not a huge fan of it unless it's a first generation CR-X.


----------



## spaps (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I'm gonna add a DeLorean and an Aston Martin DB5 to my list.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a t-shirt junkie and right now my top three (and I know they are available but I'm so hesitant to spend over $20 on a t-shirt) 
1. Oly's "beer" shirt from Repo Man
2. Tim's Batman shirt from the first couple episodes of Spaced. 
3. A new L7 "smell the magic" shirt


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm, let's see.
Collection of various bones and pelts
Swedish Vallhund dog
A trip to Norway, Finland, Russia, and some other countries
Some more tattoos
Lots of artsy stuff and things
Nintendo 3DS Animal Crossing New Leaf and pokemon games
All of Stephen King's works
And a newer computer.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

Yamaha VMX17 VMAX motorcycle.
BMW M3 or M5
Porsche Panamera with the big engine
TAR-21 Tavor rifle
HK11 Automatic Rifle
LMT MWS 308 rifle
.408 CheyTac sniper system
Heckler and Koch Mk23 MOD 0
Heckler and Koch USP9 SD
M1918A1 Browning Automatic Rifle or Colt Monitor
Thompson M1 Submachine gun
HK UMP45
MOWAG 6x6 Armored Personnel Carrier
Leopard 2 tank
Mil-24d Hind helicopter
Marauder APC
A custom De Haveland DASH 8 turboprop
P-38 Lightining
F4U Corsair
1000 acres of private land with a custom zombie proof house of my own design with self sustaining power sources, including a geothermal power source. I would also have my own private airfield and a massive zombie proof garage/hangar/weapons storage and training center connected to the house via tunnel.
$1.5 trillion for anything else I want.
Go big or go home I say.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh Hunger Mythos has a good point. Tattoos. I also want more tattoos.


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 24, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Swedish Vallhund dog


Well now, this makes me kind of upset when you call dog a material item. Dog is so much more.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

I forgot to add I want a 1970's Seeburg 45rpm record Jukebox like the one if Flynn's Arcade in Tron Legacy.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 24, 2013)

My list is really all justdifferent kinds of plants and space to plant them all.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 24, 2013)

Ponies, more ponies.
A giant fish tank chock full of wacky aquatic life
All of my animals getting a house upgrade (except the spider)
More ponies
A place to put my many ponies
And a trip to Disney world 
Also, more poniessss


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 24, 2013)

A bitchin Camaro!
A Famicom with the Disk system, and games. In brand new condition, still in the box, which I will open and use. 
mint condition silver age, Batman, Superman, X Men, and Spiderman comics
7o's Mego, Kiss, Marvel, and DC superhero dolls
A first edition of Mein Kampf, in the best condition I can hope for. 
An original, working, new condition, non re production, Kiss pinball machine


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> Ponies, more ponies.
> A giant fish tank chock full of wacky aquatic life
> All of my animals getting a house upgrade (except the spider)
> More ponies
> ...



I've got a 6ft long 125gal Aquarium, freshwater, as well as a 40gal freshwater Aquarium. The big tank has my community fish and the small tank is my cichlids and puffer.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2013)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> A bitchin Camaro!



rumour around town says you might be thinkin' 'bout goin' down to
the shore.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Picklepower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the newer Camaro, especially the SS model with that metallic acid green and black paintjob. If I wasn't going to be buying a new motorcycle I'd really consider getting one. But nothing accelerates or is as thrilling as a motorcycle. The bike I'm really considering has 180 horsepower and 115ft lbs of torque. It's a 1700cc V4 engine and is good for 0-60mph in 2.4 seconds.


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 24, 2013)

Well I could always use more fabric and sewing supplies and perler beads for crafting stuff. Maybe a few wigs too for cosplaying.

I also desire a 3DS too.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 24, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Hunger Mythos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh noo, now I feel really bad. I am so sorry dog. ;-;


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2013)

A private jet
The rights to Firefly and Star Wars
The state of California


----------



## Rio (Aug 24, 2013)

new camera (Currently eying up the Canon eos 550D)
more alternative fashion-type clothes
a decent TV for when I get my own apartment
even more clothes
an Ibanez ak95 guitar
yet again more clothes
a schecter, possibly damien 6
aditional clothing


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 24, 2013)

- a 3DS, less so now I know they can't be pirated as easy as DSes.

- one of these. Basically it's one of those huge ugly black hifis squeezed down into a cool looking wooden media centre thing.

- an everdrive, which is a cart for the megadrive/genesis that has an SD card in it. Fucking love megadrive games.

- failing that I direly want moonwalker at least. I had it as a kid but parents sold it at a car boot.

- an automatic delorean. Can't drive manual very well, and deloreans look epic. The only one I could find when car hunting, however, some pisshead had thought "lets paint it Ferrari red and obscure the beautiful stainless steel body" so fuck that.

- a decent PC so me and the boyfriend could both play kickass games at once. We just bought a gaming PC and its awesome but I want my own one.

- some portrait of me, I wish I was arty enough to do shit like that cuz I'm really vain and would love a well done drawing of me.

- a hacked version of the most recent consoles (ps3/xbox360). I have both but I'm a blithering idiot and too confused at looking how to do it

- a ps4 upon release ^.^

- and now for the obvious ones: a house with no mortgage, a kitten, lots of booze, etc.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Aug 24, 2013)

A complete daisho set. (Katana and wakizashi) 

A shock knife. 

A PC gaming laptop.


----------



## Niachu (Aug 24, 2013)

I would splurge on my cat. New cat carrier, new cat brush, new cat toys, new cat condo...

After that I'd get a tablet or something. I always wanted that or a nice sleek laptop but now it's just a pain in the butt trying to get through a term project without one.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> A complete daisho set. (Katana and wakizashi)
> 
> A shock knife.
> 
> A PC gaming laptop.



Check out Cold Steel. They have a couple of very high quality daisho. If you want something completely different to make you stand out then check out Zombie Tools and see their take on the Katana, wakazashi, and tanto. Both brands are 100% functional, not just display pieces with the Zombie Tools blades being hand forged and tough as nails.



			
				Rio said:
			
		

> new camera (Currently eying up the Canon eos 550D)
> more alternative fashion-type clothes
> a decent TV for when I get my own apartment
> even more clothes
> ...



I just got a new Nikon D600 DSLR and really love it.  What price range are you looking in? Maybe I could help you?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ohh, I'd have to splurge on my dogs and cats as well.
Get the cats a nice cat tree and some of that fancy food, and lots of cardboard boxes. They all love those things.
The dogs certainly need plenty of toys and treats. Freckles definitely needs a nice hair cut with all of her fur.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Dude!


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 24, 2013)

I kinda like the junkiness of my used beat up nikon d40 so I'll keep it for now. 

I forgot to mention that a new MacBook would be nice. & a new dvd recorder, mine sucks.


----------



## Rio (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Rio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already know what camera to go for is the thing. The canon EOS 550D seems pretty price-efficient, and has exactly the features I want. The only problem that I currently can't afford to spend the required money on it.

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 24, 2013)

i kinda want a fudgicle.


----------



## The Dude (Aug 24, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. I prefer the Zombie Tools swords. They're kind of a modern interpretation of the Katana, Wakizashi and Tanto. They are built for hard use and will take a serious beating.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 24, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had two dwarf puffer fish whom I loved dearly that died (I'm thinking my yoyo loach murdered them, the little bastard)
I'm totally going to get more (once the loach kicks the bucket) because they were pretty great.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 25, 2013)

The Wii U, the 3DS and a better gaming laptop.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 25, 2013)

I only want peace and mercy for all mankind...you greedy, selfish trolls should be ashamed.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 25, 2013)

A new home that's somewhere warmer.  Like Tampa.  

And some new additions for my Transformers collection.  I'm thinking this:







And this:






And this:






And this:






And this:






'Cause if you're going to dream, you might as well dream big.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I wanna addthis to my list now . I used to have one similar and its such a cool concept. I love "secret compartment" stash things.


----------



## BT 075 (Aug 30, 2013)

I really want to have a custom-made Armani suit and made-to-size leather Italian shoes to match. To complete the look I would very much like to have a Ray-Ban sunglass too. Also I would love to have the family seal engraved in my silver signet ring, which though I have had it for two years now still has no engraving in it.

The signet ring thing would be especially nice, because it'd allow me to dip it in wax (which I recently bought) and put a fancy wax stamp on envelopes I send handwritten letters in to my fiancée. Lovin' that oldschool shit.


----------



## pickleniggo (Aug 30, 2013)

An iMac. Probably some tubes of gouache paint. New make up and clothes. 

And an apartment with a kitchen would be nice.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 30, 2013)

I really want this:






The complete Calvin and Hobbes in hard back.  

And this:






The James Bond collection on Blu-Ray.

And, fuck it:






I really want to take my kids to Disney World.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my. Not even a huge bond fan but that (presumably) limited edition "Bond 50" collection is sexy. I want it too now


----------



## MY 405 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> The Wii U, the 3DS and a better gaming laptop.




I love so much that this is posted right above the gif of Chris yelling "NOW! NOW! NOW! NOW!"


----------



## exball (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm building a computer right now soo...


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 8, 2013)

57 Starchief or an El Camino.
Damascus steel knife.
Replica red Power Ranger helmet.
GRRM's notes for the rest of A Song of Ice and Fire.
Kobe beef
Pepsi Throwback


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 8, 2013)

sparklemilhouse said:
			
		

> Items we wish we could have, if money wasn't an issue. Just material shit, not important shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh i got a gold purse a couple of weeks ago, lol not Amanda's but one similar. It's big as a freakin house.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 9, 2013)

Oohh, I really want this sweater:


Spoiler










The price isn't too bad, but money's a bit tight, blah.


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought one of these yesterday.

http://steamcommunity.com/market/listin ... g%20Treant

$273.99 for a Genuine Flowering Treant. 

Seen in-game here: http://i.imgur.com/zQn8DEa.jpg


Now I know what you might be thinking...
"Wow, $300 for an in-game item. Wow."
"This is the dumbest fucking thing I've ever seen."
"There are people starving in africa! DIE NULL!"

to that I say: yes. 

In case you're wondering why these particular virtual goods are worth so much: they could only be redeemed with a code found on a plushie sold during The International 3, a gaming tournament that was located in Russia last year. Very few of them exist.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Sep 9, 2013)

DIE NULL!


----------



## Niachu (Sep 9, 2013)

Now I want a wok.


----------



## exball (Sep 9, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I bought one of these yesterday.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listin ... g%20Treant
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 9, 2013)

A Mosin-Nagant rifle.

17 Moments of Spring on DVD.

A trip to Italy (again) because I went with my school and so I didn't get to see exactly what I wanted to see.

A trip to Volgograd.

A bunch of this chocolate I got on a trip to Yellowstone National Park. Hell, just take me back to the park. This time in the winter.

A nice winter coat.

EDIT: The ability to go study at Tisch School of the Arts during the summer.


----------



## Niachu (Sep 10, 2013)

Stalin said:
			
		

> A Mosin-Nagant rifle.
> 
> 17 Moments of Spring on DVD.
> 
> ...



Only three of those things were material items...


----------



## Stalin (Sep 10, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Stalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was implied that trip/school=money for trip/school.


----------



## cheersensei (Sep 10, 2013)

A 3-4 bedroom house with finished basement.
New laptop. (Running XP, security updates are on their final days)
Fabric to make things with.
Microwave (ours kicked the bucket, too broke to get a new one at the moment).
Fiat Nova 500, as I am a Lupin III fan. Mostly just for conventions.

I'm really simple to please.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Sep 15, 2013)

Da Pickle Monsta said:
			
		

> I really want this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that! (smug face) 


As for me.

:My own home; fed up paying extortionate rent and want place to make my own.

:Tons of items from this site http://www.fangamer.net/

:These 







That's Deckard's sidearm and the whiskey glass from Bladerunner.

:Almost any computer game related artbook.

:A Jaguar E-Type


----------



## c-no (Sep 16, 2013)

Video games I would want own. (Don't want to type the names since I'm feeling a bit lazy and really I'd have to find the names of the ones I'd want to own.)
Videos of tv shows I watch that I want to own (Same as above.)
Airsoft guns that are replicas of: M16, FAMAS, AK47, 1911 pistol.
Beast Wars Transmetal Megatron toy. (Want it for nostalgic reasons even if I can barely remember.)
The best gaming laptop. (So I can play some pc games on the go and do school-work while at college.)
A good custom-built gaming pc. (Built with the best parts that do not cost a lot of money.)
Some LARP armor. (Because why not? I'd like to own a metal breastplate with leather gloves and boots.)
Some shirts I'd like to get such as the Butt-stallion shirt from Borderlands 2.
Some stuff to decorate my room. (Posters, pictures, some figures.)
A pinuti. (Filipino sword from the Visayas.)

This would be the things I would want.


----------



## Watcher (Sep 16, 2013)

I want the PS Vita TV quite a lot.

Mostly to play my PS1/PSP games on my TV without having to buy a PS3, and because it's small as hell.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 16, 2013)

'Nuff said
http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/autos/moto ... -cycle.asp


Here's one for The Dude

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/weapo ... pistol.asp


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Sep 16, 2013)

[youtube]M678PVOf5F0[/youtube]

This entire series on DVD. I fucking hated it as a kid, but I'm appreciating the cheese factor in the opening.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 16, 2013)

Heck yeah, I need this corgi hat.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd like to travel around the world, though I'm not sure where. My #1 place was Egypt, but they're having...issues right now.

Ebay also had rare/large and expensive rock and mineral specimens for bidding that I had drooled over.   

Also this: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Hylian-Sh ... -137721654

And this: http://sternlab.org/2010/02/emission-spectra-scarves/ though I'm not quite sure which element I would want.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Sep 17, 2013)

Wishlist?

3DS
PSP
PS Vita
Wii
Wii U
PS3
PS4
Xbox
Samsung Notebook
Pimped out ultra fast desktop PC
Segway T-2


----------



## exball (Sep 17, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> Wishlist?
> 
> 3DS
> PSP
> ...



I noticed the Xbox one wasn't on that list. :x How can you not support the official troll brand?


----------



## Fialovy (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, with the Xbox One coming out how can you?


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 18, 2013)

I seem to be the only one here who does not want the XBox One.


----------



## exball (Sep 18, 2013)

It's okay Alan, I was kidding. Honestly it's a $100 dollars more then the PSQuad, fuck that.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 18, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I'd like to travel around the world.



I'd love to get my wanderlust out.  I'd still love to see Turkey . . . and Germany . . . and the UK, Norway, Russia, China, Argentina, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, South Africa, Iceland and Poland . . . and that's the short list.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Sep 18, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> homerbeoulve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still conflicted whether to get Xbox or the 360. My apologies.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 8, 2013)

I really, really want this Yakul plushie.
http://sneed.ecrater.com/stores/8570/4fcd68fb1f247_8570n.jpg


----------



## c-no (Oct 16, 2013)

If there were some other things I wanted, it would be these:


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 16, 2013)

- A 1988 Hyundai Excel





-A Golani Sporter





-A Stage 0 NGE supercharger kit for my car.






But alas I am poor.


----------



## Princess (Nov 6, 2013)

A pair of Maison Martin Margiela painted tabi boots. Sometimes you see them online for $1000.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 7, 2013)

I only noticed this post Halloween but.






I want


----------



## exball (Nov 7, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> I only noticed this post Halloween but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hedabess


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Surtur (Nov 7, 2013)

I think I'd like a sandwich.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Nov 7, 2013)

Right now I want a physical copy of an X-Com: UFO Defense manual.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 7, 2013)

Kamen Rider Black said:
			
		

> Right now I want a physical copy of an X-Com: UFO Defense manual.



You don't have a printer?


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Nov 8, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Kamen Rider Black said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Broken. Could replace it but that would cut into my food budget.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 8, 2013)

Kamen Rider Black said:
			
		

> Dr. Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could go to a library and use their printer, or a Staples and ask them.

It'd cost a little bit but it wouldn't be as big of a deal as buying a brand new printer.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd also like a Frogurt.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.thorunndesign.com/124647/124 ... et-pyropet

octopus plate


----------



## applecat (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like these yes thanks


----------



## ChaosAkita (Nov 8, 2013)

My delivery of acid is coming soon, right? Right???? 
:/


----------



## Himawari (Nov 9, 2013)

In desperate need of some Kinder Riegel chocolate right now.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 9, 2013)

Man I would love it if I could find my car keys. 

edit: found em.  life is grand now.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yakul statue, ahhh.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to do 23andMe DNA tests on my sister and father. I've already got it done for me, my brother, and my mother. However 23andMe tests costs $99 each without shipping and handling. It sucks being a poor college student.


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 9, 2013)

-New laptop (with Photoshop)
-3DS and some games (Pokemon X or Y, Animal Corssing New Leaf, Mario & Luigi Dream Team)
-Plane tickets for my fiance
-A super nice vacation in Hawaii
-Some pony figures would be nice
-A big Fievel doll, identical to the one in my childhood
-Steam copy of DuckTales Remastered


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 10, 2013)

Things I could go for right now:

--My insurance company not fucking up my physical therapy referral.
--A stainless steel mixer.
--Assassin's Creed 4.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/KirkMcGuireScu ... eader-name






i want all of his stuff...


----------



## c-no (Nov 18, 2013)

and a shooting range with munitions for the gun. I'll let everyone think of what the scenario might be.


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 19, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> Well I could always use more fabric and sewing supplies and perler beads for crafting stuff. Maybe a few wigs too for cosplaying.
> 
> I also desire a 3DS too.



I was wondering why I had Dunn's friendcode, but not yours.

You know, I had a list somewhere but I can't think of anything off the top of my head right now.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 19, 2013)

current holiday wishlist:
http://www.cultofweird.com/blog/oddities-for-sale/


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 19, 2013)

I used to pride myself on not being much of a material person, but man, I really want a new guitar.


----------



## c-no (Nov 19, 2013)

junglist said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. It's exciting to know who you descended from and to see what your heritage is and how far back it goes.


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (Nov 19, 2013)

-a nice m75 austrian field jacket
-dune
-a webbing set i guess
-some kraftwerk albums


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 30, 2013)

Corgi kigurumis are adorable.


----------



## exball (Nov 30, 2013)

A new Monitor.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a wishlist on my Steam account. I have all the vidya I want all sorted out.
Then I need The Disaster Artist and a new keyboard and headset.


----------



## exball (Dec 1, 2013)

I need the original uncut Room footage so I can hear what Tommy sounded like live.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 1, 2013)

I really wanna get a PS Triple


----------



## CatParty (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/171407975/f ... aign=Share


----------



## c-no (Dec 2, 2013)

In a earlier post, I posted some Armored Core model pics. To go in hand with those, I would also want this.




The reason for it:
[youtube]nk2wViKSh_M[/youtube]


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 2, 2013)

my Nintendo consoles were N64 (got a SNES next, with..4 games...somewhere), and a DS lite. got not far from release. So I skipped over the GCN and Wii. I wasn't terribly interested in the Wii (I really was when it was the Revolution, but then I found out it wasn't going to be full of groundbreaking stuff). I had interest in the GCN when it was released, but I never got one and that interest faded, but I should get one and probably fix it up because I heard their motors are crappy. I could probably fix one well enough. I've fixed PS2s (well, malfunctioning electronics are usually dirty. so yeah)

Now suddenly I'm interested in the cutesy poo bullshit for the 3DS. I'll probably get a used 2DS in 6-8 months, plus some used games, and hide it under the bed and play it in the dark.

alone with my shame.

playing cutesy poo cartoon games with furggotry and bright pretty colors and soft rounded bouncy things.

I might pick up a pokeymanz Black/White sometime, but used is $30? Is that reasonable? I don't think so.

But what the hell. I'm always super late to the party. I average being 2 years late to things.


----------



## exball (Dec 2, 2013)

hm yeah said:
			
		

> interested in the Wii (I really was when it was the Revolution, but then I found out it wasn't going to be full of groundbreaking stuff). I had interest in the GCN when it was released, but I never got one and that interest faded, but I should get one and probably fix it up because I heard their motors are crappy. I could probably fix one well enough.


Well, the Wii can play GC games. No idea if you even want anything on the Wii though.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 4, 2013)

I've always wanted my own observatory, with a library in it.....and some resses cups


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Dec 4, 2013)

Did I ever mention that I wanted my own microfilm machine with newspaper microfilms of my local paper from the 1970s-1990s?


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 4, 2013)

I want a biiiiiiig box of 20# inkjet paper, probably 8.5 x 11", but it'd be pretty rad to get it in 11x17" (only copy is available in that size)

damn the really significant price hike on paper *stress sigh*

And also I want madder skillz


----------



## Stratochu (Dec 4, 2013)

A more extensive library of avant-garde jazz, space music and new-age music on CD
A working Apple II with lots of classic MECC games
House of my own (even if it's a mobile home on a piece of rural land)
Photoshop Elements on both computers
A SodaStream machine to make knockoff Red Bull with
Better TV
Android phone
A 1986-87 Shelby GLH-S


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 4, 2013)

A pool
A Hamilton Beach breakfast sandwich maker
A pet corn snake
Some hens 
More bookshelves
iPhone 5s
iPad Air
A dishwasher
A new blender


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 4, 2013)

Twin Peaks: The Complete Series




I love this show so much.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 7, 2013)

Stratochu said:
			
		

> House of my own (even if it's a mobile home on a piece of rural land)
> A SodaStream machine to make knockoff Red Bull with



I got this email offer and thought of you: http://www.bradsdeals.com/deals/sod..._medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=20131207-6589 This one is $50 and has free shipping. 

BUT WAIT THERE'S MOAR

SodaStream is also offering a $25 rebate on their website http://www.sodastreamusa.com so you might have one for $25.   

And as for the home of your own, check for foreclosure/tax auctions. I happen to have a mobile home on an acre and a half of rural land, but it's owned.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 7, 2013)

I remember Ashens reviewing the soda stream...


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got booked to demonstrate SodaStream later this month, so FUCK YEAH GETTING A FREE SODASTREAM     

Just searched for SodaStream and I only found a post from BurtyDrappedCriefs saying that you can Jerry-rig Rondo with a SodaStream. So no reviews that I could find. But if my training video is any reliable indication, it's  8-).


----------



## exball (Dec 8, 2013)

Fialovy said:
			
		

> I remember Ashens reviewing the soda stream...


Then, Tar drink.


----------



## Foulmouth (Dec 8, 2013)

I want da bits to build a sweetheart from the ground up, a new attraction sign, a puncture kit for officer nasty and a sonichu medallion with less sharp edges.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Dec 8, 2013)

Wish I could own a 

Famicom
Famicom Disk System
Super Famicom
Super Famicom Sattellaview
N64 DD.

All the Japanese exclusive add-ons for all the favorite Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 8, 2013)

Foulmouth said:
			
		

> I want da bits to build a sweetheart from the ground up, a new attraction sign, a puncture kit for officer nasty and a sonichu medallion with less sharp edges.



Maybe you'll get a pretty girlfriend for Christmas


----------



## CatParty (Dec 10, 2013)

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/knit ... ter_nights


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well-Dressed Welsh Corgi Print


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 14, 2013)

Corgi Pin!


----------



## Yaks (Dec 14, 2013)

A pair of derby skates with metal plating that isn't going to cost me $500.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Dec 14, 2013)

I wish I had a better computer than the one I have right now. In particular, I wish I had a computer that is good for gaming.


----------



## exball (Dec 15, 2013)

All I really want right now is Mass Effect 1 and 2


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 15, 2013)

Brother, the Hulkster is running low on shirts.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmmm . . . right now, I think I'm pretty good.  But I've recently wanted to watch the Patrick Stewart adaptation of "A Christmas Carol."  I'd like to see that again.


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 15, 2013)

Xbox One and a year of gold prease :3


----------



## exball (Dec 15, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> Xbox One and a year of gold prease :3


TROLL!!!


----------



## Burning Love (Dec 15, 2013)

exball said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS4 and Wii U suck. u niggaz b jelly


----------



## The Dude (Dec 20, 2013)

I've found a company that makes a semi-auto M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle. Pretty much my favorite firearm ever ever. It's about $4000. I just need to figure out how to swing it. I NEED one guys. NEED one.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 20, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I NEED one guys. NEED one.


Jeeze you REALLY wanna kill Chris


----------



## exball (Dec 20, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I've found a company that makes a semi-auto M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle. Pretty much my favorite firearm ever ever. It's about $4000. I just need to figure out how to swing it. I NEED one guys. NEED one.


Wait Browning...DUDE YOU DANG DIRTY NIGGO!


----------



## c-no (Dec 20, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I've found a company that makes a semi-auto M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle. Pretty much my favorite firearm ever ever. It's about $4000. I just need to figure out how to swing it. I NEED one guys. NEED one.


You want one huh, well go to the mall and sit on Santa's lap and tell him you want a semi-auto M1918A2 Browning Automatic Rifle. I'm sure Saint Nick will give you one if you have been a good boy.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 20, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> The Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not want, NEED!

Before my Dad left for Vietnam he had to go through S.E.R.E. school (survival, escape, resistance, evasion). While there they had to familiarize themselves with all the common weapons in the Vietnam theater including the Russian stuff the Vietcong were using. The US Navy, which my Dad was in, and some ARVN units still had the BAR. The common nickname for it was the bastard because of how heavy it was or the blam because of the noise it made. My Dad always liked the BAR and the M14 best. So it's been my favorite ever since.


----------



## babeintoyland (Dec 21, 2013)

I want a ps vita so I can play persona 4 golden but I can't justify spending  that much money for just one game.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 23, 2013)

Opossum Throw Pillow


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 23, 2013)

Please let this be a real shirt somewhere.


----------



## RV 229 (Dec 27, 2013)

A flight suit/diaper for my dove is pretty high priority on my list right now. I plan on buying it for my next paycheck.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 24, 2014)

if i ever have kids


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 24, 2014)

The image:


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jan 24, 2014)

I want running water again. Fuck this frozen pipes noise.


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 25, 2014)

The Dude said:
			
		

> Yamaha VMX17 VMAX motorcycle.
> BMW M3 or M5
> Porsche Panamera with the big engine
> TAR-21 Tavor rifle
> ...


Minor details aside, we are two of a kind, sir.



			
				The Dude said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the BAR and the M14 because they were the last U.S. infantry rifles that had .30 cal, high-powered rifle cartridges. The 5.56mm just doesn't have the same power. That, and I don't like plastic guns like the M16. It may be practical, but for some reason, I don't find it desirable. Same reason I have a Browning Hi-Power with wood grips instead of a Glock or a Sig.


----------



## Attention_Whore (Jan 25, 2014)

I really want a mechanical keyboard. I already have the money for it, but I just can't decide which one...


----------



## CatParty (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/112084314/d ... =related-4


----------



## c-no (Jan 28, 2014)

One thing I'd want would be random things to decorate my room that I didn't mention (or did but not specific):
Wario Land 2 poster

Morrowind poster

Dark Souls 2 Warrior figure

Skyrim Alduin bust

a sturdy shelf to hold the plastic junk I mention

a MLP:FiM plushie (place next to the Armored Core models I have on this wish list thread, just have an idea why a plushie is near models of giant robot)

A duster for my room so I can clean it better from dust


----------



## hm yeah (Feb 7, 2014)

You have no idea how much I've been wanting 1) a pack of Sharpie Twin Tips and 2) Sharpie to release a goddamn yellow twin tip, is that really too much to ask???

I've been wanting these superbad lately because local stores have dropped lots of Sharpie merchandise, and Sharpie dropped one of my most favorite colors, Marigold, from their main line (but their colors and even LE's cycle in and out of the lineup, so Marigold may well return one day. If not, there's always Prismacolor #69).

The thing about twin tips is they're really easy to flush out so you can have a Sharpie that gives wet, light, blendable pale colors in minutes, and you can store the dye for later use.

Turns out I have a lot of Sharpies that have long since been discontinued, and even have what appears to be a Sharpie anomoly here and there.


----------



## Arkangel (Feb 7, 2014)

Most of what I want is just clothing. I'd love to have some nice, casual shoes (grey, suede wingtip oxfords), some more slacks, a grey tailored suit, a black double breasted peacoat, and a balaclava to keep the cold wind off my face.

Non-clothing items I'd like: some better computer parts, a bottle of Kraken rum, and some glass jugs for more home-brewing.


----------



## AbbaZabba (Feb 8, 2014)

probably the metal gear RAY and metal gear REX figures that cost like 600 dollars, some nice suits or clothes, a replica of Gray Fox's armor, both of the Elfen Lied figuines (shits rare), and probably a few computers with SLI titan cards or whatever


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Feb 8, 2014)

A maid to clean up after my drunken shenanigans.
Oh! and a Wurlitzer.
Plus many many other things.


----------



## exball (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Colress (Apr 4, 2014)

a pop'n music arcade cabinet and an entire production team to make my dream of making a fangame come true. alas, but a dream.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 4, 2014)

Dudeiwantthat.com

All of the above!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bearded Tree Print


----------



## The Dude (Apr 7, 2014)

LMT MWS308 with Leupold Mk6 scope and Aimpoint T1 backup optic and Surefire M900L Tactical flashlight  sound suppressor.

HK USP 45 Tactical with SilencerCo Osprey sound suppressor.

Elcan 4x scope  Wilcox laser aiming device, and Surefire tactical light and sound suppressor for my Steyr AUG.

GLOCK Model 20 hand gun.

Smith and Wesson Performance Center Model 629 Competitor 44 magnum revolver.

Two 1960s era Smith and Wesson Model 57 41 magnum revolvers with 4" barrels. 

Zombie Tools Rat Bastard knife.

High Speed Gear Wasatch Tactical plate carrier with pouches and ceramic plates.

AN/PVS-14 night vision optic. 

Cadillac CTS-V sedan.

British Saracen Armored Personnel Carrier.


----------



## silentprincess (Apr 7, 2014)

Macbook Pro or iMac


----------



## sm0t (Apr 7, 2014)

An Xbox One or a Wii U.  Even if I don't have the room for either of them in my wall unit....


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 8, 2014)

For my "Sperg Shelf" on top of my computer where I put all my Transformers and other mecha

Toyami Voltron


Spoiler: Voltron











Masterpiece Coronation Starscream



Spoiler: STARSCREEEEAM!











Takara Masterpiece Megatron OR Takara Masterpiece Soundwave (Hypothetically, I'd only have room for one more):



Spoiler: Decepticons















Transformers Generations Drift


Spoiler: Drift











G1 Jetfire (because no real TF collection is complete without one)



Spoiler: I had this when I was a babby











Not saying I'm going to shell out the $$$$ for this crap, but it'd be nice to have because my collection at the moment is quite small and unremarkable (though I am getting a Masterpiece Prowl in the mail).


----------



## sm0t (Apr 8, 2014)

I've also been eyeballing this for my desk:

http://www.amazon.com/Godzilla-Chibi-Deformed-Mini-Figure-6-Pack/dp/B00E6G1NJQ


----------



## BatNapalm (Apr 8, 2014)

sm0t said:


> I've also been eyeballing this for my desk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Godzilla-Chibi-Deformed-Mini-Figure-6-Pack/dp/B00E6G1NJQ



Those are pretty tight. I was on amazon the other day and saw a MonsterArts Mecha Godzilla that I really liked (not the $66 sort of liked, but it looked neat and insanely detailed).

http://www.amazon.com/Bandai-Tamashii-Nations-MonsterArts-Mechagodzilla/dp/B00D3Y18WO


----------



## Dollars2010 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ruby Cat Skull 8x10" PRINT


----------



## CatParty (Apr 8, 2014)

mint jeans
http://shop.tateandyoko.com/collect...-weird-guy-scratch-n-sniff-mint-scented-denim


----------



## exball (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 18, 2014)

Not that I need new sneakers anytime soon ,but when  do I want something like these:






I have something similar at the moment.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 13, 2014)

Queen Corgi Sweater
(sorry I can't post the image)


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 13, 2014)

A camera, not to dissimilar to this: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/canon-canon-eos-rebel-t3-12-2mp-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-75-300mm-lenses-camera-bag-5157b104/10294496.aspx?path=a4288894033f8cd5ed9ad21282b09487en02.

I'd also love to upgrade my computer's monitor and internal memory while I'm at it.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jun 13, 2014)

BatNapalm said:


> For my "Sperg Shelf" on top of my computer where I put all my Transformers and other mecha
> 
> Toyami Voltron
> 
> ...



A bit jealous of the Prowl. I'd love to be able to collect the Masterpiece line . . . but since I got married and had kids, my Transformer and mecha collecting has all but stopped.  I have a nice display case filled with G1 stuff, but I have to admit that I get green-eyed when I see the new Masterpiece figures.  Especially when I hear that Takara's making not only an MP Ultra Magnus, but a Star Saber as well.


----------



## guau (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a huge secret Amazon wishlist which really is just me saving items I might buy down the line but my biggest material item want is a good gaming PC.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 13, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> A bit jealous of the Prowl. I'd love to be able to collect the Masterpiece line . . . but since I got married and had kids, my Transformer and mecha collecting has all but stopped.  I have a nice display case filled with G1 stuff, but I have to admit that I get green-eyed when I see the new Masterpiece figures.  Especially when I hear that Takara's making not only an MP Ultra Magnus, but a Star Saber as well.



Fuck man, that's the same with me (I've amassed almost 100 over my life). But the MP line is just too far out of my reach for me. Mostly due to them being Japanese exclusive mind, but still, I'd kill to own some of them.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 13, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> A camera, not to dissimilar to this: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/canon-canon-eos-rebel-t3-12-2mp-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-75-300mm-lenses-camera-bag-5157b104/10294496.aspx?path=a4288894033f8cd5ed9ad21282b09487en02.
> 
> I'd also love to upgrade my computer's monitor and internal memory while I'm at it.



I've been into photography since high school. I like Canon, but prefer Nikon. They're just a bit more user friendly. I've got a Nikon D600 and love it.


----------



## The Knife (Jun 13, 2014)

This is dumb, but when we moved, I eBayed a whole collection of Living Dead Dolls to defray expenses and because we were moving to a much smaller place.  I held onto my three favorites, but I had over a dozen collected over the years.  Now I've managed to rearrange the whole apartment nicely, I realize that I could have kept my poor creepy dollies.    I feel silly but I miss them a lot. I wish I could replace them.


----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 13, 2014)

Da Pickle Monsta said:


> A bit jealous of the Prowl. I'd love to be able to collect the Masterpiece line . . . but since I got married and had kids, my Transformer and mecha collecting has all but stopped.  I have a nice display case filled with G1 stuff, but I have to admit that I get green-eyed when I see the new Masterpiece figures.  Especially when I hear that Takara's making not only an MP Ultra Magnus, but a Star Saber as well.



Oh yeah the MP Prowl is fucking nice. And I like the new MP Ultra Magnus (cool that it's based on his more iconic red and blue "super robot" appearance rather than the white Optimus motif of the first MP Ultra Magnus) but I'm holding out for when they inevitably redeco the new MP Bumblebee as a MP Cliffjumper. I really need a Cliffjumper.

I almost bought a Chinese bootleg of the MP Sideswipe. I still might.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jun 13, 2014)

I had a 20th Anniversary Prime and a 20th Anniversary Starscream, as well as an MP Grimlock.  I eBayed the Prime and gave the Starscream to my brother, who's been a Screamer fan since he was a little guy.  I can't make myself part with the Grimlock.

My favorite part of my collection is my G1 Roadbuster and Masterforce Overlord.  I'd do many, many embarrassing things to get my hands on a complete Dinoking or a G1 Black Shadow.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.atmost20.com/2014/06/8-tea-infusers-that-creatively-do-their.html

I like these, but I'm concerned that they would leave a plasticy taste in the tea. They are cute though. I might buy a few and give them as small presents. 







Look at it! It's a deep TEA diver!


----------



## guau (Jun 18, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> http://www.atmost20.com/2014/06/8-tea-infusers-that-creatively-do-their.html
> 
> I like these, but I'm concerned that they would leave a plasticy taste in the tea. They are cute though. I might buy a few and give them as small presents.
> 
> ...


i have a metal tea infuser and i notice no metal taste at all


----------



## Ariel (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it weird that I don't have one? I think I shopped too much when I was younger and now I pretty much only buy new clothes so I don't look daggy and replace broken things. #boring


----------



## silentprincess (Jun 18, 2014)

A new bed


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dream home. Hm yeah.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 19, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Dream home. Hm yeah.



The Lil' House of Jaysus.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 19, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Dream home. Hm yeah.


We can be neighbours


----------



## Fialovy (Jun 19, 2014)

We should have a block party or something


----------



## Stuff and Things (Jun 20, 2014)

I want a lot of material shit, like, a whole lot, but right now, this caught my attention.

http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2134743716112428101/2134752541721039503



Spoiler












Now i want it so bad


----------



## BatNapalm (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't have room for this shit but if I were to expand my small collection of Revoltechs, these would be my "holy grails."



Spoiler: Gigantor













Spoiler: VF-1S Valkyrie that actually transforms













Spoiler: Patlabor Ingram













Spoiler: Getter Robo











But alas, no more room on the sperg shelf or the top of my bookcase so no more collecting mecha for me until I get rid of some shit or move into a bigger apartment (and I don't want to have to do either of those things right yet).


----------



## c-no (Jun 21, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Dream home. Hm yeah.


Does the garden hide the Corgi's until the time is right?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jun 25, 2014)

I need a PS Vita and this game:


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 25, 2014)

It's been out of production for a while and scalpers on Ebay want like +$200 for it (NO HAGGLE). But I don't want it, I need it.


Spoiler


----------



## Dee (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.adidas.com/us/product/me...1207&breadcrumb=1z13071Z1z11zrfZsxZu2Z1z134vw


Spoiler


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 26, 2014)

deedeedee said:


> http://www.adidas.com/us/product/me...1207&breadcrumb=1z13071Z1z11zrfZsxZu2Z1z134vw
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Are you Slavic.


----------



## Dee (Jun 26, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> Are you Slavic.


I married into semi-Slavicness.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jun 26, 2014)

deedeedee said:


> I married into semi-Slavicness.


----------



## Dee (Jun 26, 2014)

Cute Anime Dickgirl said:


> View attachment 3111


omg perfect


----------



## CatParty (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-wall-wall-taxidermy-collection-worth-1m.html


----------



## trueandhonestfan (Jul 9, 2014)

I want this game, but I want it to be from an alternate universe where it has English text and works with North American 3DS consoles.

It's Super Nice Boat IV.


----------



## Foulmouth (Jul 10, 2014)

I would quite like a metric fuckton of money in large bills.
Kthanxbai.


----------



## Coster (Jul 10, 2014)

A 9 feet by 6 feet oil painting of this.



Spoiler


----------



## Ariel (Jul 12, 2014)

Coster said:


> A 9 feet by 6 feet oil painting of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I want one too!


----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 12, 2014)

Was watching a thing on youtube when I saw a review for Full Metal Ghost, which is about 18 inches tall and comes with a sword so large that it can comfortably fit in a person's hand.

This thing was designed by one of the original Gundam mech designers and as far as collectibles go, it is quite glorious.



Spoiler: Full Metal Ghost













Spoiler


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd seriously injure someone for this:


Spoiler: The plush not the woman











On an unrelated note, I would do THINGS for this (I <3 translucent electronics):


Spoiler


----------



## Ariel (Jul 13, 2014)

Storm cloud lamp http://www.richardclarkson.com/shop/cloud


----------



## CatParty (Jul 17, 2014)

selfie toaster which puts your face on your toast 

http://www.myfoxla.com/story/26038130/now-you-can-eat-your-own-face-with-a-selfie-toaster


----------



## Trickie (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if I'd be breaking the rules with this one, but here it goes. I'd want to have every politician in the US in my pocket, and I'd want to hire the best lawyers and political scientists in the country to come up with a way to make our system of government highly immune, if not resistant, to corruption. 

Apart from that, I'd like my surgeries paid for but not a lot else. There's a lot of material things I want, of course, but I already know that I'm the kind of person who has trouble appreciating something when it's just handed over with no effort.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 18, 2014)

I want more books


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been thinking a lot about upgrading my PC for months. I think I will probably do that around Christmas or so.

Does anybody here have any ideas for upgrading my PC? My own idea is to upgrade my PC to a level that plays games like Battlefield 4 in acceptable framerates, but not too much costly. Here is my specs for anyone interested:


Spoiler


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd love to upgrade my work knives to something _sexy_.

I'm talking hand-forged Tamahagane-based 1024 layer Damascus steel- full tang of course- with a clove blossom hammond on the entire set, desert ironwood handles and polished A6 titanium hardware. All of the above cradled in a custom Kevlar roll with individual magnetic kydex scabbards. Maybe some custom Celtic knotwork engraving on the flats of the blades.

Five knives, $25K at my last look.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Aug 13, 2014)

I love the SIC line of Rider figures. They take this




and turn it into this





I recently bought the latter, but want more in this line.


----------



## Dee (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.allthingsforsale.com/ben...s-food-pick-cute-dogs-cats-4904705161171.html'




C'mon!!! Look you can stick a lil Corg (@Hunger Mythos)  in your food it's amazingly cute!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cerberus skeleton


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Aug 28, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said:


> Cerberus skeleton




WANT!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 28, 2014)

Want/need


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 28, 2014)

Would he be considered material?  'Cuz I'm needin' some of that.


----------



## Dr. Mario (Aug 30, 2014)

GunPla, lots of it.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been on a book reading spree recently.  I've been wanting to get my hands on some classic literature in a nice binding, particularly Journey to the Center of the Earth.  There's just something about that book that really sparks my imagination.  The first time I read it, I literally read the entire thing in a single sitting.

And the only copy I have is a $5.65 paperback version.  I need to have a nice copy to hand down to my kids when they're old enough to appreciate it.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2014)

Marella said:


> GunPla, lots of it.


weeeeeeeb


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Aug 31, 2014)

Corgi and a biography of Lenin.

Also, a lucha mask.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 31, 2014)

Look at this beautiful bust of Khan Noonien Singh 
http://www.entertainmentearth.com/images/AUTOIMAGES/TT00162lg.jpg
Look at this close up of his sexy chest unffff
https://dyn0.media.forbiddenplanet.com/products/22222.jpg.jpg
Lookatdat sexy mothafucka


----------



## exball (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## The Dude (Sep 9, 2014)

My updated list of wants. Mostly gun stuff.



Spoiler: Warning: Big ass pics of guns and shit.



Handguns:
























Rifles:





























Blades:





















Bass guitar:


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 9, 2014)

I actually really need some bloom nutrient formula for my hydroponics system. I have plenty of grow solution but no bloom, meaning I'm stuck growing greens like lettuce and spinach.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 9, 2014)

Some more random stuff I want.



Spoiler: More big ass pics.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 23, 2014)

I got another one. An all in one color laser printer.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Sep 23, 2014)

My dream/wish is owning a large Victorian mansion filled with antique Louis the XV and XVI furniture.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 23, 2014)

CatParty said:


>



Dude, that's punk as FUCK! Like full goose punk, man.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Sep 24, 2014)

My birthday is  next week.  I get to chose two:
















I'm thinking Avengers and Calvin and Hobbes.  The Phase I part of the Marvel Cinematic Universe is finished, so I won't be kicking myself for later-released movies.  Same with Calvin and Hobbes.

EDIT: I really want these two pieces to round out my Transformers collection, but I doubt that'll happen anytime ever.


----------



## VJ 343 (Sep 24, 2014)

I really fucking want a PS4.

For these:


Spoiler: Spoilers: Pictures of games. That make me wet


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 28, 2014)

Legion Of Doom and Jake Roberts had wrestling buddies all this time? 

Can I sue my parents?


----------



## Simoniachu (Sep 29, 2014)

I want a joint dragon so bad.

Also an airplane ticket to Dallas TX.


----------



## Kitlen (Oct 5, 2015)

I would do things SO HARD for a dittochu plush.
(They're up to 200 dollars on ebay )


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Mario said:


> GunPla, lots of it.



Oh god, please don't. I'm already 170-odd euros down on three MG kits and one HGCU, and I want _mor-...
_
Ahem, I meant; _Gunpla?_ What kind of faggot are you? Why can't you be obsessed with Pokemon like all the other cool people in town.


----------



## exball (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Mario (Oct 10, 2015)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Oh god, please don't. I'm already 170-odd euros down on three MG kits and one HGCU, and I want _mor-...
> _
> Ahem, I meant; _Gunpla?_ What kind of fucking LOLCOW are you? Why can't you be obsessed with Pokemon like all the other cool people in town.





Spoiler: Yeah, sure


----------



## Evilboshe (Oct 10, 2015)

-A place where I have my own bathroom and kitchen
-Electric violin, fancy viola, cello, double bass, bass guitar, regular guitar, amps, and maybe some other instruments so I can learn to play them.
-An actual laptop rather than this shitty Chromebook
-Maybe some kind of smartphone


----------

